# Living together like neighbors



## anna2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

I filed for a divorce 3 weeks ago. I did not tell my husband. WHY? He had been sleeping with his co-workers and he didn't tell me about it. Why should I tell him that I actually went and filed for divorce? .. I want him to find out from papers served.
When I filed for divorce, I stopped treating him like a friend/relative etc...
Does anyone know how long does it take for husband/wife to be served with papers? He's not telling me anything and I could of course call my lawyer, but she charges $200 per phone call...

Thanks!


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

anna2020 said:


> I filed for a divorce 3 weeks ago. I did not tell my husband. WHY? He had been sleeping with his co-workers and he didn't tell me about it. Why should I tell him that I actually went and filed for divorce? .. I want him to find out from papers served.
> When I filed for divorce, I stopped treating him like a friend/relative etc...
> Does anyone know how long does it take for husband/wife to be served with papers? He's not telling me anything and I could of course call my lawyer, but she charges $200 per phone call...
> 
> Thanks!


I think every state is different. Did you discuss the time it will take to serve him with your lawyer? why $200 for a single phone call? Isn't she charging you by the time she spends in communication? Do you have a signed contract with her? It seems to me unusual to charge $200 per phone call. Too much. I think you should check the contract you signed and check with her about any update. Prepare a series of questions you have for her and get your answers in an efficient way, so that she won't charge you hefty amounts


----------



## anna2020 (Dec 3, 2020)

coquille said:


> I think every state is different. Did you discuss the time it will take to serve him with your lawyer? why $200 for a single phone call? Isn't she charging you by the time she spends in communication? Do you have a signed contract with her? It seems to me unusual to charge $200 per phone call. Too much. I think you should check the contract you signed and check with her about any update. Prepare a series of questions you have for her and get your answers in an efficient way, so that she won't charge you hefty amounts


Yes. I signed the contract and the contract was all about money! Any fax they send an email, travel, phone call will be charge as 1 hour time which is $220/hour what she charges


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

anna2020 said:


> Yes. I signed the contract and the contract was all about money! Any fax they send an email, travel, phone call will be charge as 1 hour time which is $220/hour what she charges


Damn…that’s nuts. Most will break it down to 1/4 hours. Maybe you should look around for a more reasonable lawyer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coquille (May 8, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> Damn…that’s nuts. Most will break it down to 1/4 hours. Maybe you should look around for a more reasonable lawyer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree. It doesn't sound reasonable to charge these communications as one hour. Ask around and find a lawyer that would charge less, because you will have a lot of exchanges and questions to ask during the process.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

No, that can't be right. They'd get disbarred for that. They will charge you for the amount of time they spend on every task, usually in 6 minute increments. So answering a call or an email, even one that takes one minute, they will charge you for 6 minutes because that's _usually_ the smallest amount of time they bill for. Some offices it might be 12 minutes.

They will also round up. If billing in 6 minute increments, if they spend 7 minutes on a task you will probably get billed for 12 minutes, because it was more than 6. 

They can't bill you for an hour of time for something that takes but a couple of minutes.


----------

